

Show HN: We're building a cloudspotting app at StartupBus, tell us your thoughts - thirit
http://cloudspotting.co/#hn

======
jandy
Dicks, dicks everywhere.

Fun idea, but yeah, any collaborative drawing platform has this issue.

